# determine the size of a file hierarchy over ftp



## jrm@ (Jun 24, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a simple way to determine the size of a file hierarchy over ftp?  It's several small files deeply nested in directories and it takes up at least 100 GBi and unfortunately only ftp access is available.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 24, 2011)

Simplest is just to ftp(1), list the files, and add it up.  Otherwise, script it with ftp(1).  Or maybe www/lynx.  Or mount it as a filesystem with fuse.  sysutils/fusefs-curlftpfs-0.9.2_3 looks likely.  fuse support on FreeBSD is not particularly stable, but sometimes good enough.


----------

